
Mailfence: Secure and private email service - 0xb100db1ade
https://mailfence.com/
======
jermaustin1
Web developers everywhere: PLEASE use the accept-language header's highest
priority language.

Accept-Language: en-US,en;q=0.9,es;q=0.8,pt-BR;q=0.7,pt;q=0.6

Also don't cookie a locale. It is provided on every request to the server. Not
only did I have to delete my languages, but then all of my cookies for that
site in order to view it in English.

------
PakG1
Wow, super nice feature: [https://blog.mailfence.com/plus-addressing-to-track-
spammers...](https://blog.mailfence.com/plus-addressing-to-track-spammers/)

I'd be really tempted to switch once my Fastmail contract runs out. Except I'm
experiencing so little spam, so I'm so satisfied. But all their other features
are so cool too. What to do, what to do? :)

~~~
vinw
Fastmail has also always had plus addressing, as well as subdomain addressing
which is even nicer!

[https://www.fastmail.com/help/receive/addressing.html](https://www.fastmail.com/help/receive/addressing.html)

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, I was about to say... Fastmail's version of this feature is much nicer,
and very useful.

------
newscracker
Looks quite interesting, and the FAQ also seems comprehensive (I skimmed
through it). The fact that it’s been around since 1999 gives some additional
comfort.

For my usage and needs, where I need a few mailboxes as well as more than just
a couple of aliases per mailbox, I’d consider trying it and moving to a paid
subscription if/when the following are done:

1\. Make IMAP and SMTP available for the free tier so that people can test it
well before upgrading. Plus, providing a way to easily move out is something I
consider an important requirement.

2\. Bring in a new low price tier at EUR 1 per month with a slightly lower
storage, alias and other quotas. This would make it competitive with
Posteo.de, which is my current favorite paid email service. Fastmail becomes
expensive very quickly for someone who needs multiple mailboxes.

3\. Bonus: The automated import tool for Yahoo/Gmail/Hotmail mentioned as
coming in the future would be very nice to have.

------
pmoriarty
Why should I use this over ProtonMail or Fastmail?

------
snowpanda
Looks nice, every easy to remember username is still available too.

~~~
Gys
A little odd that easy names are still available ?

> We launched in 1999 and we are in for the long run.

~~~
zuck9
Could've been deleted due to long periods of inactivity.

